# Chuck handle for manual threading



## Cadillac STS (Sep 30, 2014)

I made this handle for when I want to make larger threads with my die holder in the tailstock.  Didn't have a good way to pull it around beside using the chuck key.  I know most people probably use a spanner wrench for this.

When the guard it up and machine not able to turn on it does not hit anything all the way around.  Guard won't go down with it on so no accidental running with it. 






I made the plugs that the 1/4 20 balls screw into using this method.  Take a stainless steel cap head bolt, put two stainless nuts on with red loctite.  Turn them to size and it leaves a nice threaded stub with the entire hex key slot untouched to use.  Turned to size with two other nuts that just turn off when done.









Couple pics to complete the story.

First plug had 1/4 inch hole only but the other two needed to have slots on the ring to be able to get the strap on tight along the chuck.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice, great idea with the nuts and bolts, will store that one away for future use. 

Cheers
Shawn


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 1, 2014)

I like this

Cheers Phil


----------



## nightowl499 (Oct 1, 2014)

nice idea there good work !!


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 4, 2014)

The little things that make a project go better.
Good show and thanks for the idea.
Nelson Collar


----------

